
The Thirty Million Line Problem - dsego
https://caseymuratori.com/blog_0031
======
Noumenon72
Article didn't reveal the meaning of the headline, don't feel like searching
the video.

~~~
dsego
We pile code on top of code, layers and layers, problems accumulate and
multiply over time. Almost exponential LOC growth of an OS (just the linux
kernel) up to 18 million lines in 2015. How many LOC does it take to read a
text file from a website? Not less than 56 million.

Example: Chrome -> Linux -> openWRT -> router -> FreeBSD -> Apache -> PHP ->
Wordpress -> MySQL

The 30-million-line problem:

Even with new web technology "hotness" we're stuck with an OS on either side.
Stuck with a bloated mass underneath anything we do. Rewriting is not really
an option.

~~~
Noumenon72
Thanks for the summary, you got my upvote.

